# 1 and 1/2 year old male tegu.



## Diesel (Feb 25, 2012)

I found a male tegu for sale and he is under 2 feet. Does this seem small for an Argentine male tegu? How big should they be about? just depends?


----------



## reptastic (Feb 25, 2012)

My female is the same age and she is 44", she hibernated both years, 2' is very small, especially for a male


----------



## RamblinRose (Feb 25, 2012)

Wayyy to small for it's age Diesel, as Chris says.


----------



## Diesel (Feb 25, 2012)

yeah i thought so. the tegu looks healthy and fat so i dont understand why he is that size?


----------



## reptastic (Feb 25, 2012)

Diet, temps, supplements and lighting play key roles in their growth, if one I off you may experince some complications but if you lack more than 1 this is usually the result, there was a tegu bobby hill has a video of on youtube, it was 2 y/o and the owner thought he could supplement calcium w/d3 for uvb, and the result was a tegu that was merely 18"-2' lng and very much deformed, it appeared plump but it was no were near healthy


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 25, 2012)

_^ ^ ^ That plus keep in mind regardless of type not every tegu will grow to be the same size or larger than others. 
Are you sure it's a b&w? People get them confused all the time.

Did it hibernate and if so for how long? They can hibernate for seven months out of a year. So if it's been sleep for most of it's life that doesn't leave much time for growth. On top of any other issues from not being cared for properly._


----------



## Diesel (Feb 26, 2012)

he said that he has had a uvb bulb on ever since he was a baby fed him rats and such and gave calcium. So the diet sounded great. He didn't hibernate but he says her burmated because where he lives is really cold. He suspects the cold being why he is so small?


----------



## reptastic (Feb 26, 2012)

That dosnt add to me under 2' and feeding on rats? Did he specify what size rats and what else he is feeding? I live in chicago and we get brutal winters I have never had a tegu's growth be stunted, they may hibernate but when they wake up they resume growing


----------



## Venom6547 (Feb 26, 2012)

Diesel is that the tegu on fauna in Connecticut?


----------



## RamblinRose (Feb 26, 2012)

Venom6547 said:


> Diesel is that the tegu on fauna in Connecticut?



I hope it isn't. The picture shows it eating balonga.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 26, 2012)

_^ ^ ^ I know right, chicken or turkey deli meat. If it's not local to where you can go see the tegu I would pass. There's too much that's not adding up. It's a bit under weight for my taste, missing some toes and the substrate its on is all wrong. So what else have they not mentioned. But if it's local for the right price,.. why not.

I can't remember if it was this site or the other one, can't find it. But there were at least two new members with tegus on the same substrate. I know one was from another country but the other one's were here in the states. I wonder if it's one of them?_


----------



## Venom6547 (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah thats the one i was talking about.. i mentioned the size to him and how it was odd since i live an hour away i was thinking about picking him up but he said he was unsure of why it hasnt grown at all says its around 18inches and has hibernated. He's asking for 250 shipped.


----------



## reptastic (Feb 26, 2012)

That's way to much for a tegu with potential health problems, I wouldn't even wat to ship my tegu in a horrid condition like that


----------



## Diesel (Feb 26, 2012)

he offered me 240 for it and yeah. I didn't notice the picture i was on my iPod so the picture of him eating didn't show up. But yeah that's the one. As soon as i heard the size it changed my mind about getting it i just was curious to see if that's not too outrageous of a size but it seems like everyone here is very against it. I feel bad for the tegu :S. Something has to be very wrong if it's that small! When i talked to the guy he seemed nice but who knows how the tegu is treated.


----------



## Venom6547 (Feb 26, 2012)

I know what you mean, I hate to see it be treated that way, I may go see him to see how bad he really is i didnt notice the missing toes until someone mentioned it. 
My tegu is around 2 feet and It'll be a year that i have had him/her in june/july and it was around a foot when i got it but hibernated for 6 months so I hope thats why mines small.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 26, 2012)

_It's up to you since it's only an hour away maybe meet half way and see what it looks like. See if he'll come down on the price 250 is a bit much for a juvi B&W. Try to get as much info as you can if you do take it on, like previously stated things don't add up.

First it didn't hibernate, now it did,.. if it did depending on how long may explain it's size along with husbandry. What were they feeding besides lunch meat, the ad named a few things including "mice, not adult" :s then what? Korben is 2ft and he's been taking weaned rats for a min and I'm sure that tegu is bigger than Korben is,.. hopefully. 

Also if that's an old pic then what does the tegu look like now.

@ Diesel is Geramino suppose to be Geranimo _


----------



## reptastic (Feb 26, 2012)

That depends on how old the tegu is, if you got the tegu in june/july and it was 12" it was mot like only a few weeks old, +6mos. In hibenation he would only be around 2', my tegus were only about 15-16" when they wokeup from their first hibernation, by the time summer came around they were a bit over 2' then out of no were bamm they hit growth spurts, his tegu didn't hibernate it brumated, brumating tegus stil eat, granted not nearly as much as normal but still enough they would see a little growth, if he is feeding him deli meat his tegu isn't getting any real nutrients


----------



## Diesel (Feb 26, 2012)

haha yeah it is  i forgot about it that was when i first named it and was not sure  i totally forgot about how i spelt it . plus i kinda forgot how to change it. But i have a couple picture like i said he looks good! just seems short in length. And he said exact words "technically he didn't even burmate" Whats that suppose to mean "technically." and i tried talking him down but it didn't happen. I can't believe he told you 250. He said 240 for me. let us know how he is. He has a way pretty white head


----------



## RamblinRose (Feb 26, 2012)

Technically, it did not brumate either, so these is no reason for it to be that small Diesel. I know you are wanting one badly, but just take your time, so you do not regret it. Vet bills mount up easily on cases like this. I know it is hard not to feel sorry for the little guy, but at the same time, this guy wont feel sorry for taking your money. :-/


----------



## Diesel (Feb 26, 2012)

yeah i'm not getting one. I'm not looking at getting one for 240. I rather start off with a baby so when he/she grows big i can say he's all mine  that's what i'm excited for. I was just looking cause i was thinking about getting two a baby and an older one. I'm for sure getting a baby but i'm just looking around for other ones.


----------



## RamblinRose (Feb 27, 2012)

It doesn't matter what age you get, just don't want you to be disappointed is all. Would hate to see you become overwhelmed with your first one.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't know, there is some guy here trying to sell his B/W for 250 on CL (posting comes up in the Philly Area) and a columbian for 100. Red flag on the columbian ergo, red flag on B/W too.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 27, 2012)

_Just great,.. I previewed my message but didn't post and lost it. Gotta love search history sometimes.

So,.. in the philly area I saw two ads posted by the same person one is for an AA for 250 if it's truly and AA then great price but the Colombian ad doesn't have a price.
http://southjersey.craigslist.org/pet/2863415561.html
http://allentown.craigslist.org/pet/2859160458.html

I don't know if those are the ones you were talking about.

On another note there was a nice female posted earlier this month for 160 I think,.. don't know if she's still available. If she is don't know if they're willing to ship.
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/pet/2843632091.html_


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Feb 27, 2012)

No, he also had a B/W listed. Same guy though. I texted him to get the prices. I'm not gonna pay 100 for a Columbian (which is more what I was interested in). I can one for $40 at the local mom and pop shop...he was calling it a hybrid LOL. 

Actually.....I think I dealt with this guy before.....was looking through some old info, and if memory serves, he backed out of a deal on me with no notice (sold snakes to another while I was driving up to them).


But I DID find another local to my job  Waiting for details on this one!


----------



## Rhetoric (Mar 3, 2012)

Rango and Gary were ~2' when I got them in May 2011. They were both right around 2 years. They were fed one or two mice once a week or so. I used a multi vitamin and started feeding them daily. Gary was a little over 3 feet when I found him a new home in July or August. Rango is around 3.5' and before he started to brumate he was ~7-8lbs.


----------



## tegtaker007 (Mar 26, 2012)

I agree with chris, my red Oscar is 6 1/2 monthes measured him today and hes 18in. just to give you an idea of age/ size. @ chris i see strom is healing up great! thats awsome.


----------



## Bk101 (Jul 3, 2012)

My tegu is a columbian and is 1 year and 7 months and is exactally 24 inches. He has a very good varied diet and is happy and healthy... but at this point columbians are usually smaller then argentines right??


----------



## Bwindi (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a female B&W that is about a year and a half now and she is a little under 2 feet, but she was VERY small when i received her and she hibernated much longer than my other tegu. she has a healthy diet and is extremely happy otherwise and continues to grow at a rapid pace


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: RE: 1 and 1/2 year old male tegu.*



tegtaker007 said:


> I agree with chris, my red Oscar is 6 1/2 monthes measured him today and hes 18in. just to give you an idea of age/ size. @ chris i see strom is healing up great! thats awsome.



The blk and wht argentine I just purchased locally is 17in. (Nose to tip of tail)... they were estimating him at 2 or so months old...I'm wondering if older or just a rapid grower (?) He only has a couple faint hints of green on head ...and from what I've read they lose that green at 2 months.he is wicked calm and looooves to be petted and handled, so whatever his actual age I'm grateful for that! :heart:

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 17, 2012)

That doesn't sound right to me either....Is it columbian or argentinian?


----------



## bfb345 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hibernation plays a huge role in the growth cycle since there is no food ingested i have seen some half the size due to hibernation it is odd but its just what happens lol


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Niles won't wake up. I want him to grooooowwwwww! Haha. But he only woke up a few days now he's down for the count again...ugh

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tommylee22 (Feb 1, 2014)

Here is my 1.5yr old male tegu


----------



## Graham Alexander (Feb 27, 2014)

Mine is a yearling, just purchased from tegus only, and he is about 35 inches.


----------



## maxxdout (Apr 24, 2014)

My rescue came from tegus only. I've heard mixed things. Any ides what the bad reviews are about? Other than being wild caught


----------

